# Suche 3D- Programm zur Erstellung von Räumen



## TobiKoeln (23. Juni 2004)

Hi!

Da ich kein so großer Grafik-Fuchs bin wie ihr, brauche ich euren Rat:

Für meine Abschlussarbeit möchte ich einen virtuellen Raum / Halle mit diversen Objekten erstellen. 

Anschließend  sollte man durch diesen Raum "fliegen" bzw. "gehen"  können  oder gar von bestimmten Positionen schauen können, wie durch eine Kamera.

Kennt jemand solch ein Programm, gibt es so etwas auch als Freewareversion?

Tausend Dank!

Tobi


----------



## ShadowMan (23. Juni 2004)

Also ich habe damals sowas mal mit dem QuakeEditor gemacht! Das funktioniert nach etwas Einarbeitungszeit richtig gut und sieht nachher auch gar nicht mal so schlecht aus wenn man sich etwas Mühe damit gibt.
Das Einzige was du dazu natürlich brauchst ist Quake3 
Ich glaub der Editor dafür war Freeware, bin mir da aber leider auch nicht mehr so sicher.

Musste mal schaun, aber das wäre sicherlich keine schlechte Lösung!

LG,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## Visu1 (23. Juni 2004)

Hallo ich möchte dich bei uns begrüssen!

Das ganze wäre mit Autodesk Viz 4 möglich und am besten noch mit Verbindung mit Autocad aber leider keine FreeWare, eins kenne ich nur vom hören sagen aber mit dem sollte es auch funktioniern und das ist Arcon. Ich hoffe dir einwenig geholfen zu haben.

mfg. Visu


----------



## Christoph (24. Juni 2004)

Die beste Lösung für dein Problem ist auf jedenfall Blender. Ist im Gegensatz ein vollständiges Softwarepaket  dass immer mehr Zuspruch bekommt.

Blender ist  OpenSource und man bekommt sehr viele Tutorials und das Handbuch im Internet zum offiziellen Download..

http://www.blender3d.org
Gallery: http://www.blender3d.org/cms/Images.151.0.html


----------



## Sven Fischer (24. Juni 2004)

Quest 3D ist auch eine Alternative, leider aber eine Kostenflichtige


----------

